# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > شكاوي حول التاجرات >  ازاى اسلم بضاعه من الباب للباب

## Bosy sultan

السلام عليكم 
عايزة اعرف اعمل ايه علشان اسلم بضاعه من الباب للباب اشترك فى خدمه شحن ولا بريد الامارات وازاى استلم مقابل البضاعه من الزبون اذا كان الدفع عن الاستلام

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

رقم شركه هوت لاين او راك اكسبريس 
ازاى اسلم بضاعه من الباب للباب 
شركات الشحن الداخلى 
رجاءا ساعدوني 
بيع أغراض غسل الميت 
For Sale Brand New Apple iPhone 7 32GB 7... 
تحذير من التاجرة قمرالزمن 
تم بحمد الله افتتاح قسم شكاوي حول التاجرات

----------


## بنت عقيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشركة تيجي عندك بعد ما انتي اكلمهم 
تعطيهم اسمك تجاري وبيتك 
يجيب لك كوبون فيه اسمك وانتي تكتبي الزبون وعنوان و رقمه
ياخذوو الطلب يوصلوه ويأخذون فلوس منه 
يكلموك يجيبو فلوسك او يحطو لك في البنك 
طبعا ياخدون فلوس توصيل حسب شركة

----------

